# eye issue



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

The only black tan boy in my litter (now almost 3 weeks old) has an eye problem in one eye, although it is open now it is still more lidded and not at wide open as the other eye. The issue started around the time they opened their eyes, the one was crusted over and wouldn't open, it does not seem to be a contagious problem or seem to effect him in any way in terms of behaviour so I kept an eye and made sure it was clean without doing anything else.

Main question is how likely this is to be a hereditary issue rather than an injury caused by his siblings/the doe and should I count him out of future breeding just in case?


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Interested in the answer to this because I'm experiencing this too!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Well in my case his eye is completely healed up and looks perfectly normal now, I am guessing just got a scratch or bite from one of the others, but I will likely be breeding him when he's old enough so I will keep a close eye on whether it occurs again in the next generation.


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Ah that's excellent to hear! Yeah, it will be interesting to note because the male I intend to breed off seems to be having this trouble, must both keep an eye on it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

